
Theranos Founder Faces a Test of Technology, and Reputation - r2dnb
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/12/20/business/theranos-founder-faces-a-test-of-technology-and-reputation.html
======
r2dnb
Am I the only one to think that Ms Holmes has been funded way too early ?

When reading the paragraphs about her first interactions with investors, I was
thinking that if I had done that I'd have been turned down so badly that I'd
have regretted to have become an entrepreneur.

This article has really reminded me that while we talk about innovation, easy
access to funding and this sort of things, connected wealthy people still have
a very unfair advantage in this world.

I'm not saying that to whine. It's just that I almost forgot it and find very
interesting that no matter how institutions are named, or societies organized
there are arrangements that survive centuries and will never and cannot
change.

~~~
venomsnake
> Am I the only one to think that Ms Holmes has been funded way too early ?

Depends on the story. Time will tell. Assume that she did 99% on time and
budget, but the last percent was some problem that just could not be solved -
or the engineering requires an Eureka moment. In that case you could burn
billions and still be at 99%.

On the other hand she may have committed fraud - knew her tech is not working
and hoping for a miracle.

~~~
r2dnb
Very good point ! Edit: But I'd say that the article tends to suggest that she
never really had the tech.

